
BillHero Messenger Bot- First Facebook Messenger Bot to Pay Bills - Mawilliams1215
http://www.mybillhero.com
======
Mawilliams1215
Seems like a really practical use case for a bot. This is what I got from
their site and would love to hear if anyone else has tried it out:

THREE REASONS TO USE BILLHERO’S MESSENGER CHATBOT

Other available banking bots only provide information related to bank or
credit card account activity, and don’t actually pay bills. But BillHero does.
Here’s why you should check it out:

It’s fast— For BillHero users, paying a bill is now faster than ever. Using
the Messenger bot, users can quickly ask BillHero to add new bills or pay
existing bills. It’s like sending a message to a friend, except we can pay
your bill at the end of a conversation.

It’s reliable— BillHero is bank-agnostic, meaning users can pay any bill with
any bank account, debit card or credit card. And since the company is
partially owned by a bank and is being developed by banking security experts,
BillHero naturally subscribes to bank-grade measures.

It’s secure— Current users of the app can expect all the safety of the app
translated to the Messenger bill pay Chatbot. Right now, you can select from
existing payment methods within their app, but only non-sensitive information
is pushed through the chat (like the last four digits of a credit or debit
card). BillHero will also send a one-time authentication code that will
authorize the Messenger thread for that chat session only, creating a more
secure bill paying environment.

